

Checkout & vote for Loogla (fellow startup changing how we think via language) - Geekette
http://ves.to/loogla/

======
Loogla
Loogla is amazing! Help get their passion project the funding it needs to
blossom!

------
illoe
These guys deserve support for a new way to learn language!

